# Production of the New Mini. Paint and Final Assembly.



## [email protected] (Aug 15, 2012)

Production of the new Mini in action at the Oxford plant in England. Paint is applied, as well as glass. The interior and final exterior touches are completed. A new Mini is born.

http://youtu.be/TrdXjTHMpPo

*Read more about the new Mini here.*

*New Mini and the previous generation side-by-side.*


----------

